# New Member...Please Help!



## 23049 (Nov 4, 2005)

nevermind


----------



## 13723 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi,I've had the same problems. It just seems it mostly happens to me right when there is a quite moment. I completely understand the embarrassment. Just like you said it seems to get worse with nerves, all of my IBS symptoms worsen with stress. I found that things like GasX or beano help reduce the loud gurgles. To be honest, and I know this isnâ€™t healthy, often I just won't eat before situations like that...It kinda helps. I hope your doctor has some good solutions for you and I wish you best of luck with graduate school. Tell us how it goes.


----------



## 23049 (Nov 4, 2005)

nevermind


----------



## 20468 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi Loomish,I've been reading a lot of these posts since the day I joined and yours in particular caught my eye -- mainly because, it's the story of my last 3 years and I'm sure many more to come.I, too, have the same problem where my stomach makes these weird noises in quiet rooms! I focus so much attention on it that I lose concentration to my surroundings. It was really bad for me in high school I honestly dont know how I made it through my final year. My most horrifying moment was when I was in class and my teacher was speaking (this was after lunch) and it felt like there was a war going on in my stomach... it was so loud that the person on the other side of the room heard it and the teacher even stopped his lecture and gawked at me as if I'm disrupting his class! THE NERVE!!! Then he asks if I missed lunch and of course I went along with it. I've realized, the more you think about it the more likely it'll make sounds and I know this from my MANY past experiences. I just didnt know how to control it and I still dont! The only thing that helps is what Air2k said and that's not eating before situations like that. If I have an interview somewhere, church, meeting, even work... I feel I have more control when I have an empty stomach. It isnt healthy but it really helps me and until I find something better, that's the only "medicine" I'll take. For some reason my stomach doesn't make noises when I'm hungry unless I've drank a lot of water. Hope things are going better for you though!~*LoRie*~


----------



## 21418 (Nov 21, 2005)

I have learned through all this that it really isn't something that you need to be embarrassed about. Yes, I do have my moments but I have also realized that there are many, many people out there that have one or more things "wrong" with them. I am very open with what I have and if people choose not to understand and be some what unsympathetic, then really, too bad for them. I can't live my life worrying about what other people will think. If my friends poke fun, I have learn to join in! If you can't make fun of yourself (and of your noises) then all you are going to do is be self consiuos and limit yourself. If I'm out with co-workers and I find a hard time finding something on the menu that won't make be bloated and make me suffer with pain for the next three days, I just explain to them that certain foods don't agree with me. And that I'm not on a diet per say but that my stomach just simply can't handle it. Now something like an interview, that would be hard to bring up BUT the person on the other end is human and if you want to work with that person what harm in telling the truth? Same with profs, before class aks if you can speak with them and explain that you will need to sit close to the door and that your stomach may make sounds that you CAN NOT control. Most people are willing to listen to you. Even have a few websites on the subject (like this one) and let your friends and family and even profs surff for information so that they can better understand what's going on inside of you.


----------



## 21555 (Dec 28, 2005)

I know exactly what you mean about the stomach noises, my stomach does it in the morning after eating, REALLY REALLY loudly, I nearly died of embarrassment in high school because it always acted up during silent reading and people would stare and make comments, and i would go home crying. I hate being in quiet room, I always insist on music or a loud movie, and while i'm in lecture... all you can do is pray. I do kind of know what you mean about an anxiety disorder, I've found mine also acts up when I'm nervous, although fear of my stomach making noises is enough to make me nervous and there it goes. I also used to have some sort of panic attacks in high school that were either caused my or the cause of my IBS. (Oh and by the way IBS with D is extremely not conducive to school, did anyone else's teachers make these stupid rules you can only have like 2 bathroom passes a semester??)


----------

